# Which way do I go??



## mrcane (Nov 29, 2015)

Well, was at the local grow shop yesterday looking at nutes and was Overwhelmed for sure.. They had shelves & more shelves of nutes?

 Then I went to visit this other guy "Earth C.P.R." like the name, so he got all kinds of Teas {mineral, worm,ect. says that they need to be used within 4 hrs.] , poops, worm & bat & organic fertilizers.

  I grow most all our vegetables, all organic, so that is the way I am leaning...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2015)

All I have ever used is Dutch Master nutes,,,dont know any of the others. The Dutch Master,, Grow A&B ,,and Bloom A&B.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2015)

I am an organic dirt farmer. I tasted my first commercial joint, and my pot tastes a lot better. I use worm castings from my worms, in veg  and bat guano for flowering. Teas are really cool because the plant takes them up so fast. Nothing about organics is fast except teas.  I vote for ****!


----------



## RubyRed (Nov 29, 2015)

stay ORGANIC


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 29, 2015)

If you are used to using organics and you are comfortable with using them, then stay with that. Don't let all the pretty new ferts bottles dizzy you. Go with what you know.

Hey Rose; how do you get all the bats to **** in your super soil maker?  :hubba:


----------



## mrcane (Nov 29, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> If you are used to using organics and you are comfortable with using them, then stay with that. Don't let all the pretty new ferts bottles dizzy you. Go with what you know.
> 
> Hey Rose; how do you get all the bats to **** in your super soil maker?  :hubba:



  H.P. I was dizzy when I left that grow shop, option overload...
   Think I will keep it simple and stick with the ****.
 Now I see  this super soil Hummm....  I run a beautiful compost pile that is full of worms. thing that scares me about using it for MJ is, you watch it, it moves, it has so many other bugs in it??
  So picked up some Sunshine Mix & Roots Org.707, thought that I would mix them...


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> If you are used to using organics and you are comfortable with using them, then stay with that. Don't let all the pretty new ferts bottles dizzy you. Go with what you know.
> 
> Hey Rose; how do you get all the bats to **** in your super soil maker?  :hubba:



It is not easy training peruvian bats to come up here and **** in the compost 
bin. I only use Peruvian as it is the highest in P and K. ya have to be a dedicated grower HP, you know, you are one.  Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I am an organic dirt farmer. I tasted my first commercial joint, and my pot tastes a lot better. I use worm castings from my worms, in veg  and bat guano for flowering. Teas are really cool because the plant takes them up so fast. Nothing about organics is fast except teas.  I vote for ****!



  So Rose, when you use the **** you just topdress??
  This gets more & more like working in the garden..
   I love this stuff...Year round gardening..


----------



## Gooch (Nov 29, 2015)

if your going all organic then its all about the microbes that the dirt in inoculated with bugs are not always a bad thing, there are good bugs and bad bugs depending on what you are growing. I am trying to learn about organic dirt growing I would really love to do it all organic I just need more understanding on all the process that are happening organically, I get it with hydro and chemicals, and the key is to not over nute which the majority of hydro growers do


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 30, 2015)

It is very easy to over do the nutrients, even with organics, people tend to have the mindset that if a pinch is good then a fistful is better, and a bucketful is great. It just doesn't work that way with growing anything. With MJ less is more. There are many keys to growing but an important key to successfully growing MJ is to carefully watch and learn the plants. You really do have to become a plant whisperer. But that isn't as hard as many think. With time and experience, you begin to recognize what the plants are telling you.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, i start in good soil (sometimes home made sometimes ffof)  then top dress with EWC and then in flower the puruvian bat guano. Some bat **** is much higher in the Pand K then others. Yes mrcane just top dress.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2015)

Gooch, organics are not hard. You just need to get your hands dirty, and like HP said listen to the plant. It is back to the basics... good living soil, good genetics.. good water... Yes there are a lot of things you can do, like EM1, etc.. Do it.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 30, 2015)

H.P. I will try to keep this post in my head and not feed till the plant tells me.
   On that note; I have the seeds in straight Sunshine mix I was going to mix Roots Org.707  with the Sunshine Mix  when I move them, The Roots does have nutes in it.. 
  Should I just run the Sunshine Mix ??       Sunshine Mix & Pro Mix, about the same...


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 30, 2015)

"even with organics, people tend to have the mindset that if a pinch is good then a fistful is better, and a bucketful is great."---HP

words of wisdom from a true dirt mixer---so funny how we ALL learn---that HP quote supra is just one of those mistakes we all have to make by doing it lol

feed the dirt not the plant---haha


----------



## mrcane (Nov 30, 2015)

Make note; look into EM1 ..???


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 30, 2015)

Yes, it is the best, i used it all summer and never had a pest.. Except those horrible moths.


----------

